# Box Squats, Dangerous?



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I was talking to the manager at my gym about squats and said that i want to do box squats, he didn't recommend it because ''they are more dangerous than normal squats''.

Who thinks that this is true?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

He is talking crap.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Loada bollox..

Try these type of box squats - they're killer.

For once I actually use the smith machine but you don't have to, I just prefer to on these....get a decline bench and get someone to push the declined end through the middle of your stance so your ass would be about 3/4's the way up...

Now squat onto it, pause and back up, when you go back up get your training partner to push the declined bench through a little further, and repeat etc until your nearly A2G.....now work back up

So basically your going at varying depths - awkward to explain but it works welll to throw in every so often for a bit o change


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Bull sh!t

Almost all powerlifters do box squats, try telling them that


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

He's talking utter horsesh1te.

I bet he's the type of instructor who hasn't even squatted in his life either...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

DaPs said:


> I was talking to the manager at my gym about squats and said that i want to do box squats, he didn't recommend it because ''they are more dangerous than normal squats''.
> 
> Who thinks that this is true?


Yes... I'd recommend you just stick to DB Kickbacks and the Pec Deck...


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Ninepack & Ellis had a debate about bix squats a while back. Do a search & it should throw up the results.

Ninepack was anti box squats, whilst Ellis was in favour, if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

SCJP said:


> Ninepack & Ellis had a debate about bix squats a while back. Do a search & it should throw up the results.
> 
> Ninepack was anti box squats, whilst Ellis was in favour, if memory serves me correctly.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/19055-massive-legs-3.html#post257969

Start from there ^^^ - I'm just gonna read it now.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

another gym trainer that knows **** all and gives out **** advice


----------



## blackmaori (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats one of the most stupidest things i have heard. don't bother asking for his opinon again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

I am in favour.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ah24 said:


> Loada bollox..
> 
> Try these type of box squats - they're killer.
> 
> ...


#

I sometimes do them that exact way


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

DaPs said:


> I was talking to the manager at my gym about squats and said that i want to do box squats, he didn't recommend it because ''they are more dangerous than normal squats''.
> 
> Who thinks that this is true?


He's talking rubbish. :gun:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hold on the answer wasnt not to do them but that they were more dangerous.

Box squats ARE more dangerous because there's a chance of spinal compression if you rest on the box/bench for too long with all the weight on your shoulders. Lots of guys that do this arent the advanced trainers that Ellis, Five-O etc are and therefore will probably do the exercise the same way as bench press and 'bounce' at the bottom.

the guy never said not to do them. lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i was just going to say that, 10 years ago I squatted nearly 250k down to a bench but misjudged the depth and hit the bloody think quite hard...... it was 6 months before i could squat anything after that..... i wont do them now for fear of the same


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Box squats are an excellent exercise but are rarely done correctly.

Box squats are meant to improve power becuase they break up the concentric/eccentric chain of the exercise, ie down pause, up.

I see loads of guys, load up the bar squat down and bounce off their @ss back up which is a good way to ruin your back.

As with all exercises correct form will prevent injury.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i pause at rock bottom on squat now, it feels better than doing the bench one only harder!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I have been using box squat's in my routine for the last year or so and they have brought my squat on leap's and bound's. I've noticed that the Westsider's box squat using a box with matt's over the top. I have squated to a hard surface box and squated to the box with the matt's and it help's a little to sit back and rebound. I have not found the box squat's to be dangerous, I had a back injury last year and found the bottom part of the squat caused me a lot of grief. I switched to squating off the box and I didnt get any pain and the injury went.

I find they help you hit depth better, I wear a canvas suit when I squat and hitting depth is a bitch and its difficult to judge. The box also help's the bottom part of the squat.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

So when box squating when you reach the sitting position do you rest you weight on the box or do you skim it with your leg muscles still holding some of the weight?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Any pictures of a correct box squat? Searched google and that but just get pictures of a man on a box, not the actual movement...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

This is not a bad example.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Nytol said:


> This is not a bad example.


He lean's so far forward it's almost a GM.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

thestudbeast said:


> He lean's so far forward it's almost a GM.


It is a powerlifting squat, not a BB'ing one, and his form is pretty decent.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nytol said:


> It is a powerlifting squat, not a BB'ing one, and his form is pretty decent.


I suppose a Powerlifting bench press is bouncing the weight off the chest as well.

And a Powerlifting bicep curl uses the full range of motion of the back?

pffft Powerlifters big girly cheats if you ask me.

Thats what PScarb told me anyway Nytol :behindsof:bolt:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

PMSL Tom. Silly sod.


----------

